# Help :| (fast money DX)



## WolfXC (Aug 30, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> Yeah, those damned shops. Always so greedy. Jesus Hell.
> Does he have any gold-rings or something he could trade in for a while? They just LOVE gold-stuff. :dry:
> 
> Hm. Well, I know people usually judge a lot but where would be the problem with a 16 y/o to teach their kids something they don't understand; pregnant or not? None of their business. You could try at least. I mean, you have nothing to lose really. =)
> ...



i have no gold anywhere

i would sell it everything on ebay, but i cant because they wont let me use their service till i pay those 370€, that is the actual problem, because on ebay those things can be sold like... 50€ for each one (yes)

dont break your brain too much, we tried everything...
luckily i have 50€ and i have to do some job tomorrow so ill take maybe 30€, so well... it will be just 300

the only thing that could work would be direct help, through donations or other things that could HELP, really, we dont need ideas, thank you a lot anyway

galaris is not able to post right now because shes at the hospital
our girl was born the 8th, exactly a month before the day we met for first time, 8 days before my birthday


well
there are only 6 days remaining for me to send the money
if someone has gone crazy and want to send us a donation i swear i will be able to give back the money as soon as i could

thank you very much


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

> galaris is not able to post right now because shes at the hospital
> our girl was born the 8th, exactly a month before the day we met for first time, 8 days before my birthday


Congrats!! 
I hope they are both doing well. :happy:

So you have 70.- missing now, is that right? o.o
Hrm, I wonder if the money would arrive in time, seeing it is just 6 more days. It almost takes 3 days until the money is even on your bank-account. Damn slow companies. =/ 
If I can get a new job within the next 3 days, I would gladly help you guys out. But I can't promise much unfortunately, seeing how crappy the market here is. I hope it works out somehow; either from your side; mine or because some people from here or so will be willing to borrow you the money. I seriously hope it works out in some way.


----------



## ape (Aug 11, 2009)

Galaris said:


> Someone close to me is in a really hard situation; he has to pay 375 € (463 $) before november 17. About how he was indebted, it's a really long story, but believe me, he didn't do it laziness, it was what I call bad luck:frustrating:. Now he has to pay, his job is to repair PCs but people seem like don't see his advertising, he only got 50 € (64 $) so far and only has 12 days to get the rest, have anyone got any idea about what he could do?:sad:I'm trying to help him but I can't get a job now and haven't nothing to sell, and we tried all our ideas.
> 
> Edit: maybe it should be on the advice center ó_òU


Find a staright looking wanker dude in a sports car.....follow him to a pub where he hits on the babes all night.....wait while he liquors up......follow him out of the pub......then donkey punch him behind the ear when the coast is clear......clean out his pockets.....then pull his pants down and stick a pickle up his bum

Then leave him a note that says if he reports the attack and you are caught, it will go to court and you will confess to raping him with a pickle.

Then all his friends will know that he got raped by a pickle and will start calling him Mr Pickle

So odds are he won't report you

Also, you may wanna mention in the note that you have his home address from his wallet and if he reports the crime you will slaughter every soul in the home...... slowly.....for shits and giggles....psycho style

Or get a temp job

Which ever


----------



## WolfXC (Aug 30, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> Congrats!!
> I hope they are both doing well. :happy:
> 
> So you have 70.- missing now, is that right? o.o
> ...



i need 370
i have 50
maybe tomorrow ill take 30 more (not really sure, the dude that asked me for the job didnt call me today... so maybe he wont call me again)
anyway any single coin would be appreciated
if someone is interested in sending us some money (just as a loan) ask me by pms
so if you do and i cant give you back any favor (apart of the money) i hope you enjoy thinking about your karma
thanx


----------



## WolfXC (Aug 30, 2009)

and for those who talk about getting jobs
i do have a job, but its quite irregular, so i can take 500€ one week, 30€ the next, 300€ the next and 0€ the next one...
well i just got 30€ the last month, so well, im not being too lucky right now
and this girl is going to get a job soon, but i need the money in just 6 days (5 now)


----------



## ape (Aug 11, 2009)

WolfXC said:


> and for those who talk about getting jobs
> i do have a job, but its quite irregular, so i can take 500€ one week, 30€ the next, 300€ the next and 0€ the next one...
> well i just got 30€ the last month, so well, im not being too lucky right now
> and this girl is going to get a job soon, but i need the money in just 6 days (5 now)


Do some crime and quit being such a pussy 

Begging for money on the internet for a "friend that needs money" is suspicious and weasily

Man up buttercup


----------



## WolfXC (Aug 30, 2009)

ape said:


> Do some crime and quit being such a pussy
> 
> Begging for money on the internet for a "friend that needs money" is suspicious and weasily
> 
> Man up buttercup


then im not (obviously) asking you for it


crimes are for loosers

unlessyou have personal reasons with the victims


----------

